# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: ساخت فایل ستاپ با مجوز Full Control

## mohsenrahx

سلام دوستان

فایل ستاپ رو ساختم همه چیزشم کامله.. اما مشکل اینجاست که وقتی نصب می کنم و میخوام برنامه رو اجراء کنم همه فایل ها در حالت ReadOnly هستند (Security>Permissons).. همونطور که میدونید موقع ذخیره تو بانک اجازه Write نمیده!!!

کسی از دوستان تا به حال این مشکل رو داشته؟
بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Naghibi

خیلی از مواقع ستاپ درسته اما ویندوزی که روش برنامه رو نصب می کنین محدودیت ایجاد می کنه! مثلا من  خودم با User Access Control ویندوز همین مشکل رو داشتم و با پایین آوردنش مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## ahmady69

*با installshield به راحتی میتونید حلش کنید . روی پوشه ای که محتوای برنامه قرار گرفته کلیک راست کنید properties گزینه ای به نام permition داره که تنظیمش کنید و مجوز Full Control را تیک بزنید  درست میشه : تصاویرش رو پیوست کردم*


01.jpg

02.JPG

----------

